# Alum Saugeyes



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I am going to alum for some saugeye fishing. My work place had a charter at erie and the fish did not bite well and one guy was really sick the whole trip. I felt bad and told him I would take him saugeye fishing. I usually don't fish for them but I guess drifting worm harnesses around the lake should get us a few fish. How deep should I concentrate. Thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't been eye fishing @ alum in a few weeks, but it's usually 10-20 feet depending on conditions.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

thats what I figured. thanks


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

been drifting and workin around the points with the trolling motor 10-22 feet of water with 2 rods in hand, one with a jig/grub/half nightcrawler and the other with a harness. fish seem to be hitting both equally. not hawgs or numbers, but not getting the skunk... pretty new to fishing the seyes so i dont think im doin to bad...


sowbelly


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

on what time you are up there....stick some jigs or rouges or rapala'a up in the shallow's on the south end or go with a decent size live bait on the good ol bobber. The stretch of water just south of the marina on the west side leading to the cove has a lot of old stick weeds if you don't mind a snag here and there. I like a lindy rig there but you have to stay on it to keep out of snags. The drop off into the channel also holds some fish there once in a while. The east side has some good spots by the weed beds . Work the edges of them and if your up at night work the tops also. Just south of cheshire on the east side if you can follow the creek channel you might get a few there. Now right around there there are a couple humps out about maybe fifty yards from the bank maybe just a little farther south of the bridge that if you find bait fish schooling up on the humps you can pick some up jigging or cranking or drifting around these humps. This is a good spot even during the day if bait fish are there. oh well..if i used a gps i could put you on it better..just been going there too long...lol..oh yea...across from the cheshire docks on west side towards the creek work that area also...some good fish there.live bait seems to work better over there for some reason...


----------

